# How do you watch the World Cup?



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2010)

What the fuck, Robert!​
I watch it on my HDTV in HD. Horray for local OTA 1080i programming! I'm not a hardcore fan of the World Cup but when England is playing, I have to watch! Canada's not in it so it's only natural to cheer for England!​


----------



## SonicRax (Jun 13, 2010)

On my HDTV. But not actually in HD. I suck. T_T


----------



## Thoob (Jun 13, 2010)

On my HDTV, but in SD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go ABE!


----------



## Bake (Jun 13, 2010)

Standing up...


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 13, 2010)

Wait. I watch the World Cup?


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes. In HD but I´m not exalted like this idiots.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 13, 2010)

By looking in a different direction. With my eyes closed. In a different room.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't watch it.


I find Soccer boring and stupid.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

On my 50" HDTV in itvHD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and there was a fucking car advert at the same time England scored What the FUCK itv??


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 13, 2010)

I dont watch it.

I find many sports on television rather boring and ridiculous. They make a lots of money and what we have in return ? NONE. Yeah, I better play the sport outside to keep myself in fit priceless. Thank you very much.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 13, 2010)

on a beamer, in HD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I only watch when holland is playing, I only look at the results of the other games.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> On my 50" HDTV in itvHD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh.
On CTV, there were no commercials for the entire match!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Well. I turn my tv on, and then erhm.... switch to the right channel?
And watch the matches?
I get myself a drink, something to eat, take some portable gaming stuff with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And enjoy =D


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only commercials were during half time and that one moment

Itv have to it before with a tic-tacs advert (missed a goal) and I hope this time they get royally sued


----------



## azntiger (Jun 13, 2010)

I watch the world cup?


----------



## emigre (Jun 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> On my 50" HDTV in itvHD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BBC>>>>>>>>>ITV

Even if I have to put up with Alan Shearer's drival.

I'm watching it with SD on a HDTV.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't watch it. I've no interest in it at all. I don't really see the appeal in supporting a bunch of strangers.


----------



## Am0s (Jun 13, 2010)

on TV


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 13, 2010)

Not watching it at all.. Soccer sucks in my opinion.


----------



## Raika (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't watch it. It's boring for me.


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 13, 2010)

With earplugs in.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 13, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> By looking in a different direction. With my eyes closed. In a different room.









 This.

Also, why the love for Germany?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause Germany is awesome!
They beat Australia 4-0 just recently! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But England is more awesome!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't watch it.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 13, 2010)

I am an American. Like most Americans, I think football is the guys in the helmets knocking eachother around... Not the guys kicking a ball around.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 13, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> I am an American. Like most Americans, I think football is the guys in the helmets knocking eachother around... Not the guys kicking a ball around.


So do I...so do I. Soccer /=/ Football
But, I'm not an American. I'm a Canadian.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 13, 2010)

My internet is so slow I cant even watch. But blah I dont like football nor soccer


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 13, 2010)

At home, on TV, but I think I'll go and watch some matches outside with friends sometimes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Football really isn't my thing.
We had some people around that wanted to watch some though, so it was on itv1HD. (This was yesterday)
Some of my friends like it, and if I was with them and they wanted to watch it I would join them (depending on who it was...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## shito (Jun 14, 2010)

with my eyes and a tv.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not a very soccer fan, but i watch some of the games in the regular TV, mostly Mexico games...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't watch football. Not my cup of tea. But give me some cricket or tennis.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 14, 2010)

On a 44" SDTV but it's got 100Hz so everything's smooth at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go Argentina!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 17, 2010)

I watch it without being on the channel of the world up.

Soccer is incredibly boring to watch, and incredibly lame to play.


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 17, 2010)

50" Plasma Full HD, i watch the 9:30 PM live match then record the other two or stay up to watch them, im a soccer fanatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 currently supporting Netherlands and Australia (lol).


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 17, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> 50" Plasma Full HD, i watch the 9:30 PM live match then record the other two or stay up to watch them, im a soccer fanatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY Netherlands~!

I only watch the games than interest me. I'm not really a soccer fan, but I do watch the Netherlands and will follow Germany too.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't watch soccer but my wife & daughter watch it on my 60" Samsung


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 17, 2010)

hdtv in hd


----------

